# Post Weekly Goals and Progress / Completion



## thebluewarrior (Mar 28, 2006)

Post some of your goals setting for the week and report back with the progress / completions.

Mine:
- Start going to the gym more often for spinning classes (Goal is 4 times this week)
- Stop eating so much junk food (Ice cream, chips, energy drinks, candy, etc.)
- Get enough sleep (At-least 7hrs every day)
- Actively look at new job positions which are way closer to home (Current work is 1hr away).
- Attempt to make new friends / meet new people through SAS, Meet up and possibly Kijiji?.


----------



## Wingman01 (Mar 15, 2012)

My goals for this week.

-keep practicing my Cognitive Behavioral Therapy.
-Begin reading my MSFS-X For Pilots book again.
-Look into attending the local community college. 
-Finish reading The Fellowship Of The Ring. I only have one more chapter to read, yet for whatever reason I have put off reading it for two weeks.
-Wash one load of laundry tomorrow.
-Write down a schedule of things I would like to do during the day.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Good idea for a thread Yulian!.. err now to think.. don't like to put to much pressure on myself lol..

Keep my living area tidy, keep up with dishes.. Get out of the house at least once during the week.


----------



## LittleEarthquakes (Jan 13, 2013)

for the upcoming week.
-CBT
-Exposure
-Journaling
-exercise
-? a bigger goal. go and ask about a job.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

12/3-15 to 19/3-15

- do the dishes at least once everyday
- go for a walk at least once everyday
- finish my assignment before monday
- write down at least one thing I did that made me uncomfortable big or small, everyday for a week (good tip for everyone, it's nice to see things you've accomplished)


----------



## jfruedam (Apr 2, 2014)

16/03/2015 - 21/03/2015

- *Find info about the gym I want to star going *
- Arrange an appointment for therapy 
- *Have lunch with people of my age at work*

Two out of three in just one day, I'm on fire.

I had a hard time finding the value to go to the gym and ask for info, since there were people working out and really bulked up. I thought they were going to make fun of me for being so skinny, I was about to leave, but then I remembered why I was there. I'm proud I was brave enough to stay.

About that lunch, oh boy, that was one of the best thing to happen to me in a while. 6-7 people who share your interests, for a moment I felt like a part of something. They even invited me to a trip, but I don't if I should go, perhaps I'm not ready for that yet.

Althought I need to be careful, the pretty ladie (there's always one) is clouding my vision, and I sense that "Crush Feeling". That's the disadvantage of having been alone for so long, you fall immediately for anyone. I need to avoid that, because I know is a direct route to pain. I HAVE to be strong.

There will be more coming, I feel like I can really change things this time.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Okay, maybe writing them out will give me some much needed motivation. To be finished by 3/27

- Find employment 
- Go to DMV and work on establishing residency 
- Find therapist and schedule an appointment 
- Jog at park 5 times over the next 10 days
- Call family in the next state over to schedule a time to meetup


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

This isn't a weekly goal, but I just joined a meetup. The old one I had joined (which had caused such anxiety the first time I joined) turned out to be really great, but that was two years ago. Another one didn't go well, and I had anxiety through the meetup. It was fun, but most people knew each other and I was very much single and it was weird.

Anyways, since the first has disbanded, I guess, I joined a similar one, posting a question on their site, because I don't think that group is active either (for those wondering, I'm trying to find a trail running group). I kept checking last year, but nothing...

Anyways, my goal is to check up on it, and if I get an answer that it's still on, then I'm going to go NO MATTER WHAT. No excuses. Ideally I'd join more, but it seems the others are a lot more social (sitting around, talking playing board games) or couple oriented (dancing). So yeah, hopefully they'll respond to my comment (the event has been open since 2010, so I do highly doubt it...).



jfruedam said:


> 16/03/2015 - 21/03/2015
> 
> - *Find info about the gym I want to star going *
> - Arrange an appointment for therapy
> ...


Good job! Can I ask some questions, because I had a hard time with this when I had a job. How did you have lunch with people at your work? Did you just go up to their table? Are they in your department? Most of the people my age were in different departments and I never saw them really. I'm just curious if there was prior introduction or if it was just sort of randomly walking up to a table (my last workplace employed hundreds and hundreds of people, maybe it depends on the work environment). I'm just curious, because for my next job (hopefully there will be people my age there, most times there isn't), I really want to work on that. My anxiety is getting lower, I just REALLY need to work on initiation, because it's just really hard.

My goal is to get to know people well enough where they'd consider me cool to invite on a trip for, just like old groups of friends I've had. You should go for it!


----------



## jfruedam (Apr 2, 2014)

jlscho03 said:


> This isn't a weekly goal, but I just joined a meetup. The old one I had joined (which had caused such anxiety the first time I joined) turned out to be really great, but that was two years ago. Another one didn't go well, and I had anxiety through the meetup. It was fun, but most people knew each other and I was very much single and it was weird.
> 
> Anyways, since the first has disbanded, I guess, I joined a similar one, posting a question on their site, because I don't think that group is active either (for those wondering, I'm trying to find a trail running group). I kept checking last year, but nothing...
> 
> ...


You just have to be brave enough (trust me, I know how hard it can be) to go to a table and just say: _Do you mind if I sit with you_? That's it. Most people won't have any problem with that, and if they have, well, like you said, workplaces employ hundred of people, so **** them, you can always try with another person/group.

After that, is just a question of working the conversation little by little. What's your name? What kind of work do you do? How long have you been here? Simple stuff. Then, when you feel confident enough, you could try to ask some of them for their cell number (Be careful though, if you do that with a women/men, he/she could think that you're trying something else, that happened to me once xD).

Thats the way I did it. It helps a lot if you know where they usually take lunch, that way you can keep a track on them (as horribly as that sounds), just try to not appear too needy.

All of what I have said could be judged as cheesy, but it worked for me, don't worry too much. If it doesn't work, so be it, life can continue the same as before.

I really hope you have the courage to take that step, and I wish I could be there to help you. You can do it if I could.

Good Luck and thanks for the reply


----------



## jfruedam (Apr 2, 2014)

And no, they are not at my department, in that place I'm completely alone, I couldn't care less about that people. Lunchs are the best moments of my day.


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

jfruedam said:


> You just have to be brave enough (trust me, I know how hard it can be) to go to a table and just say: _Do you mind if I sit with you_? That's it. Most people won't have any problem with that, and if they have, well, like you said, workplaces employ hundred of people, so **** them, you can always try with another person/group.
> 
> After that, is just a question of working the conversation little by little. What's your name? What kind of work do you do? How long have you been here? Simple stuff. Then, when you feel confident enough, you could try to ask some of them for their cell number (Be careful though, if you do that with a women/men, he/she could think that you're trying something else, that happened to me once xD).
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for your response. I've gotten over most of the anxiety but problems of loneliness still remain, not to mention my shy nature. I was just curious. I know that's how it's done, but boy is it scary (and I know that's when my anxiety will attack). I'm glad to see it worked out for you, though! I'm currently unemployed, but I will definitely push myself to just 'do it' and introduce myself at the next job I get. I'm working on interviews now, so I'm thinking way ahead, but I'm glad to know that it can be done successfully cold turkey with complete strangers!


----------



## jfruedam (Apr 2, 2014)

Little Update: I Invited a "friend" of that group to came to my house; yeah, me, _the zero friends guy _

I have had problems with my insecurities, specially with the feeling of being really ugly, I just can't control it. Every time I see the pretty girl, I feel like crap, because I realize I'm just not good enough for someone like her. She makes me want to be a better person (which is sad if you think about it, because I just met her) but in that matter (physically) there is not much that I can do. But I will prevail, I HAVE to.

About that trip (two weeks from now - easter week - the only thing religion did well), I'm still insecure, I mean, Its a beach trip, and I'm not exactly swimsuit material...

Oh, and I started at the gym. being there 4 times, It hurts like hell, and I'm ****ing weak.


----------



## LittleEarthquakes (Jan 13, 2013)

I got a job application.
I talked to people in class. 

For the upcoming week:
Return the filled in application


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Get my bank account set up so I can have a credit card and establish credit.
Continue to work out. 
Try to fap at least once this week.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

-Go to the gym or my mma classes atleast 3 times this week. 
-talk to people in my class that I don't usually talk to.
-confront my room mate about something that happened.
- get my school work done.


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

For tomorrow:

If I see that smiling guy on the bus again (I rarely see him), then I WILL talk to him. I WILL initiate that conversation. No matter what. That is, if he's on the bus tomorrow. I WILL do it! I AM WOMAN!!!!!!!!! RAWR!

Edit: Did not have chance. Chose not to go in to work that day because I had to take dog to crematory


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Sourdog said:


> -Go to the gym or my mma classes atleast 3 times this week. *check*
> -talk to people in my class that I don't usually talk to. *check*
> -confront my room mate about something that happened. *check*
> - get my school work done.


Boom, got most of a this done so I'm happy.

For next week:

- go to the gym 3 times.
- talk to a girl 1 on 1 who I'm slightly interested in. 
- read a few chapters of my book.
- finish my damn school work


----------



## LittleEarthquakes (Jan 13, 2013)

Last week I took my job app back.


----------



## Earthshine (Apr 8, 2015)

a bit late, but this is just until up to sunday
-don't die when I do the presentation at school tomorrow
-don't listen to the negative comments people will say during my presentation
-laugh at myself if a screw up
-sit next to that lonely looking nerdy but cute girl in English class ( I doubt this will be done)
-tell my teachers that im not going to be there
and im also going to a gaming expo on Saturday, but im going with my sister and my friend so it wont be too too bad.
-don't have a panic attack if I feel too uncomfortable
-stay as long as I can


----------



## OCSASE2016 (Apr 17, 2015)

Goal for the weekend - Have a conversation with 5 strangers lasting at least 2 minutes.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Goal for tomorrow: 
- Have a good conversation with my brother and try to avoid awkward silences as much as possible.
Next weeks goals:
- My biggest goal is to attend gym class, since i haven't showed up once this year.
- Talk as much as possible with people in my class. 
- Hold a good powerpoint presentation on monday.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Goals for tomor'row:
1. be able to do the splits.
2. try again if dying.
3. confess love on twitter if put in ER.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I could not do the splits, but I am still clinging to life.

Week Goal:
- Trust in myself.
- Don't lose my way.


----------



## Earthshine (Apr 8, 2015)

Earthshine said:


> a bit late, but this is just until up to sunday
> -don't die when I do the presentation at school tomorrow
> -don't listen to the negative comments people will say during my presentation
> -laugh at myself if a screw up
> ...


well my presentation was moved to today but I am sick so I guess it'll happen tomorrow.

-sit next to that lonely looking nerdy but cute girl in English class ( I doubt this will be done) *-Nope *
-tell my teachers that im not going to be there* -I only told my gym teacher*
-don't have a panic attack if I feel too uncomfortable *- I held myself together*
-stay as long as I can *-I only stayed 2 hours*

*This week:*
-drink no more than 4 sodas
-talk to any girl at school
-Ask my teachers what work I missed out on
-tell my counsellor at school that I think I have SA
-do the presentation as I planned last week
-miss no more than 2 classes unless im sick
-ask my friend if he wants to play Minecraft


----------



## Earthshine (Apr 8, 2015)

Earthshine said:


> well my presentation was moved to today but I am sick so I guess it'll happen tomorrow.
> 
> -sit next to that lonely looking nerdy but cute girl in English class ( I doubt this will be done) *-Nope *
> -tell my teachers that im not going to be there* -I only told my gym teacher*
> ...


Well I was sick for most of last week so I actually did the presentation today. I started sweating so much, but it was in gym class so nobody would have noticed  it was really awkward, especially because people had questions I couldn't answer so I made stuff up as I went along...

-drink no more than 4 sodas *- I only had 3 *
-talk to any girl at school *- I kinda did... not really though*
-Ask my teachers what work I missed out on *- They just gave it to me, I didn't even have to ask*
-tell my counsellor at school that I think I have SA *- Never saw the counsellor*
-do the presentation as I planned last week *- Yes*
-miss no more than 2 classes unless im sick *- I was sick and I missed a bunch*
-ask my friend if he wants to play Minecraft *- I haven't even talked to him*

*This Week:*
-drink no more than 4 sodas
-get atleast 1 piece of math homework done
-talk to any girl at school
-Play ball hockey with my other friend and his friends
-Eat fast food no more than 4 times
-Catch up on school work
-Go to the bottle depot
-Apply for a job at atleast 1 place
-Go outside on sunday and saturday


----------



## Earthshine (Apr 8, 2015)

Earthshine said:


> Well I was sick for most of last week so I actually did the presentation today. I started sweating so much, but it was in gym class so nobody would have noticed  it was really awkward, especially because people had questions I couldn't answer so I made stuff up as I went along...
> 
> -drink no more than 4 sodas *- I only had 3 *
> -talk to any girl at school *- I kinda did... not really though*
> ...


-drink no more than 4 sodas-almost (5)
-get atleast 1 piece of math homework done-no
-talk to any girl at school- Yes!
-Play ball hockey with my other friend and his friends- no
-Eat fast food no more than 4 times- Yes
-Catch up on school work -No
-Go to the bottle depot - No
-Apply for a job at atleast 1 place -No
-Go outside on sunday and Saturday -Yes

This week:
-work on some math homework
-drink no more than 4 sodas
-ask an old female friend to hang out
-talk to any girl at school
-smile at that girl with the rush shirts in the hallway
-bottle depot
-apply for job anywhere
-miss no more than 3 classes next week
-go to shopping mall


----------



## Blag (Dec 12, 2014)

Won't i post my "weekly goals" as a matter of fact any goals at all in the goal setting forum rather than in this thread? How does thread even make sense, is this thread trying to eclipse the main forum because the thread basically the same thing as the forum its sitting in.

Please explain how this thread is of any use/is any different. I'd encourage the people posting here to post their goals in the main thread so they can track it separately and get more attention/direct attention and advice. Over here many posts will go ignored by others.

Rant over.


----------



## Fuzzycoffeecup (May 10, 2015)

I want to go skateboarding, even though I feel self-conscious because I'm a beginner.


----------



## Willtochange99 (Nov 24, 2014)

My goal for this week is to continue with CBT for at least 30 minutes a day and go to the contemporary art museum by myself. I am nervous to see people I know but I am going to do it anyway.


----------



## Fuzzycoffeecup (May 10, 2015)

I went skateboarding and was way less anxious this time.


----------

